# easy blind method for begginers



## DCSCuber99 (Nov 11, 2018)

do you guys know any blind methods for begginers if so i really would like to know. 
thanks
DCSCuber99


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Classic_Pochmann


----------

